# Peat moss



## switch01252 (15 Jun 2012)

Im just about to set a new aquarium up and wondering if I should use this under it  the layers will be

Peat moss

Eco complete

Sand

Thanks Steve


----------



## Alastair (15 Jun 2012)

Hi Steve, is there any particular reason why you want to use the peat moss? i know it lowers your ph and makes the water more acidic which is great for certain fish too, and breeding but id have thought youd be fine with just the eco and sand. Are you going to be using co2 etc???


----------



## switch01252 (15 Jun 2012)

No I'm not using co2 I'm keeping discus then when I get rid of them some Altum angels it's a large tank so thought this would help more

84 30 30


----------



## Alastair (15 Jun 2012)

id say its down to personal choice then, and whether your planning on uprootting plants all the time too as it will make your water a lovely colour if you are. i have some under my substrate


----------



## switch01252 (15 Jun 2012)

Thank Alastair how much do you think I need I have 200g


----------



## Alastair (15 Jun 2012)

id just sprinkle a thin layer on the bottom, say about half an inch??? it will compact once the eco and sand are placed ontop anyway


----------

